# New to Site



## seeking (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello everyone
I'm new to this site but have been very active in martial arts most of my life. I own a school in ct. hope to talk more soon. 
Seeking


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  What styles do you teach?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting.
Sean


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 20, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 20, 2006)

welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## bydand (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Oliver_r_gabuya (Sep 20, 2006)

what style are you actually teaching


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 20, 2006)

welcome and happy posting


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT....


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT, enjoy!


----------



## Carol (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 20, 2006)

Qapla & welcome to MT.

AoG


----------



## matt.m (Sep 20, 2006)

welcome


----------



## MJS (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## pstarr (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## w.kaer (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Happy Posting!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 26, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 26, 2006)

welcome


----------

